# The King Has Arrived



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought I would share this piece of art I picked up tonight from Mr. John Glezos!
Bravo my Friend.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a fine mount. Nice job longgun.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Another beauty John!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice! my guy emailed me last night, says I can pick up my Hoody by the end of the week! everyone's getting their mounts back I cant wait!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice bull.... But far from a King!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Very nice bull.... But far from a King!


Ok... ok... ok... 

Stuck, being that i have *ON THE* mind, _The King_ you have in mind. This Bird is certainly a King among Canvasbacks. Whoa... what a Brute/Stud this guy was, and a pleasure to work on. Thanks again for the opprutunity to preserve another hunting memory lablover!

IS IT JANUARY YET!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very well done- pure artistry


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking mount there. very nice job longgun.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

All ready wishing the hunting season to come and go are we John?

Very nice Can... one of that color has eluded me... one of the birds top of my list!!! 

Just last night I finally got my Trophy room set up!! 15 mounts in one room with PLENTY of room for more!!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Still kicking myself in the a$$ for not getting this one mounted. He tasted pretty good though......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Still kicking myself in the a$$ for not getting this one mounted. He tasted pretty good though......


You always have to weigh the enjoyment of either eating them or looking at them for years. I finally got a pair of chuckers mounted a year ago and will never regret doing it, but then they taste so good it was hard to do.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> You always have to weigh the enjoyment of either eating them or looking at them for years. I finally got a pair of chuckers mounted a year ago and will never regret doing it, but then they taste so good it was hard to do.


 I absolutely love Chukars. I have never thought about getting them mounted because they are devils, and you have to work so hard to get them. My revenge is when I put them in the oven.:EAT:
They sure are pretty birds though.....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

FM, yeap shoulda put that Can on the wall esp if his wings were undamaged! Looked like he was even more feathered up than lablovers. 
... Knowing i can dye them back to the Cinnamon phase, same could go for that Ruddy... 8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a few Cans from the last day of the season 2014.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> _*You always have to weigh the enjoyment of either eating them or looking at them for years.*_ I finally got a pair of chuckers mounted a year ago and will never regret doing it, but then they taste so good it was hard to do.


... with a little instruction on how to go about properly skinning and carcass measuring, you could have the best of both worlds. ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's a few Cans from the last day of the season 2014.


where was the banded one from?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> where was the banded one from?


 Wayside Texas


----------

